# Selling Old Kodachrome Prints?



## greenjackson16 (Mar 19, 2011)

on ebay I just bought 100 kodachrome slides of the Caribbean, If any of them are decent enough I might like to sell prints for 5-10 dollars. I do have complete publication rights, and wouldn't be selling them as prints from myself but "vintage kodachrome prints" on etsy. Does anyone do this?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 19, 2011)

I know kodachrome was the "film" that people loved to shoot, I shot tens of thousands of rolls myself.  What I don't understand is why you would buy a 100 slides and what makes them really worth selling as "vintage kodachrome prints" it's not the prints that are vintage, it's the film.  I have a few hundred thousand images shot on kodachrome you interested in buying them?


----------



## ann (Mar 19, 2011)

you will need to find someone to print them for you, Cibachrome process will give longer life, but it will cost more than the mentioned price just to have them printed and they will not have that "vintage" look

the vintage look that is so popular these days comes from negative prints that have faded with time and slide printing is done on different materials which don't fade as quickly


----------



## greenjackson16 (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought they would be a nice and cool thing to have at first. After I bid on them, I realized that maybe someone would like to buy some prints of them. If selling them works out well, or I decide I want to start collecting them, then yes I might be interested in them.


----------

